# VOIP phone service to/from Mexico



## NORM123

I don't own stock, wish I did, but this is a MUST for anyone from U.S. or Canada moving/visiting Mex. About the size of a zippo lighter, plugs into your computer, costs about $30 a yr. When you plug it in you get your phone number and you now have unlimited ph calls to anywhere in U.S. or Canada for FREE! It also has a built in answering machine. As they say about American Express, don't leave home without it!!


----------



## tomr

NORM123 said:


> I don't own stock, wish I did, but this is a MUST for anyone from U.S. or Canada moving/visiting Mex. About the size of a zippo lighter, plugs into your computer, costs about $30 a yr. When you plug it in you get your phone number and you now have unlimited ph calls to anywhere in U.S. or Canada for FREE! It also has a built in answering machine. As they say about American Express, don't leave home without it!!


I agree. Have lived in Mx for 6 months and it has been our life line to the U.S. Only complaint, is we cannot dial (907) area code - Alaska, but that area code can call us. Great product!


----------



## rbp

*Magicjack VS Skype*

What is the benefit of Magicjack over Skype?


----------



## joaquinx

rbp said:


> What is the benefit of Magicjack over Skype?


I have the Skype Unlimited Mexico plan that costs 6.99usd a month or 84usd a year. This service gives me free calls to the US and Canada plus discounted calls in Mexico. In Mexico, Skype charges me .30 pesos per minute for calls to landlines and 1.5 pesos per minute to cell phones (local or long distant) compared to 4.16 to local numbers from my cellphone and 6.86 to long distance numbers (I don't have Telmex rates). Not only do I have Skype on my laptop, but also on my cellphone and my iPod touch so I don't have to be at my computer to make Skype calls. Of course Skype-to-Skype calls are free.


----------



## conklinwh

Just a word of caution up front. You need to have equivalent of DSL speed to work either Skype or Magicjack and satellite doesn't work well unless quality of service so Hughesnet not a good option.
That being said, we now have the speed via microwave in Mineral de Pozos and use both Skype and Magicjack. We use Skype for Skype to Skype calls to take advantage of video to kids & grand kids. We use Magicjack($40 adapter+1st year then $20/year) for unlimited land line calls into US. We bought number so free calls to us from US as well.
We have a mobil plan that basically gives us all the Mexican minutes we need.


----------



## f3drivr

I have recently read some positive reviews for another device called the Nettalk Duo. It is similar to a Magicjack but you also have the option to connect it directly to a router so you don't need to have a computer running all the time to use it. It costs $70 to buy including the first year of service and $30/year after that. I just placed an order for one so if anybody is interested I can post a review here once I have tried it out.


----------



## jkgourmet

joaquinx said:


> I have the Skype Unlimited Mexico plan that costs 6.99usd a month or 84usd a year. This service gives me free calls to the US and Canada plus discounted calls in Mexico. In Mexico, Skype charges me .30 pesos per minute for calls to landlines and 1.5 pesos per minute to cell phones (local or long distant) compared to 4.16 to local numbers from my cellphone and 6.86 to long distance numbers (I don't have Telmex rates). Not only do I have Skype on my laptop, but also on my cellphone and my iPod touch so I don't have to be at my computer to make Skype calls. Of course Skype-to-Skype calls are free.


How can you make skype calls on an iPod touch? There's no microphone, is there?

Thanks for all this great information!


----------



## joaquinx

jkgourmet said:


> How can you make skype calls on an iPod touch? There's no microphone, is there?


True, but the headset from Apple has a microphone and with that, you can make calls. It is surprisingly clearer than the Skype on my laptop. I believe it is the lack of feedback from the chickens in the patio.


----------



## mndwgz

I've used skype for nine years and there isn't anything that compares. I have Skype in/out and use it world wide with a south Florida phone number, and the cost per year with a U.S. based account is around $60.00, total, no phone line and haven't had one for five years. As mentioned above the Skype to Skype features are free, plus you can send files, pictures, etc. Wifey has her own ID, I have another ID for use as an intercom with the netbook when I'm playing down in the garage, and we're starting to use it at work, another ID, because there are a few of us who don't go to the office.


----------



## sparks

If you don't need the incoming line/number .... Yahoo Phone works fine and you only pay as you use it. Definately need a good headset to avoid feedback


----------



## tcreek

rbp said:


> What is the benefit of Magicjack over Skype?


Skype bases your call pricing based on your GEO located IP address, no matter what calling plan you have.


With callclicker.com you can make free calls to the US from a Mexican phone via land-line.


----------



## joaquinx

> Skype bases your call pricing based on your GEO located IP address, no matter what calling plan you have.
> 
> A good alternative is Google Voice. Unlimited US calls and texting, along with a free number in most US markets.
> 
> Problem is you need another number for Google voice to call you.
> You can use IPKall for a free number, or Gizmo 5 on your PC.


I have no idea what to do with the Skype information. It seems incomplete. Google voice and Callclicker are not available in Mexico.


----------



## tcreek

joaquinx said:


> I have no idea what to do with the Skype information. It seems incomplete. Google voice and Callclicker are not available in Mexico.



Are you saying you cannot access either site from Mexico? I know I have and use when I am in Mexico. I have tried them both on TelMex Infintium service and local cable companies. If you cannot access either of those sites, could be your local company blocking them.

I had Skype when they first offered unlimited US calling for only $14.95 a year. When I got to Mexico I kept getting error that I did not have enough funds to call. I contacted support and they told me what I indicated here. After that year expired, I never looked at Skype since then. That $14.95 was a bait-and-switch.


----------



## telcoman

Magicjack gets worse the more USB devices you have connected, BTW. I also find I have to hold the buttons down a bit longer or the call does not go through. I will be using it this year since my phone company discontinued their digital phone service. BTW it works out to $12 a year if you buy 5 years in advance. One handy thing on the road is that it has voicemail and it emails you a wave file of it.


----------



## joaquinx

> Are you saying you cannot access either site from Mexico? I know I have and use when I am in Mexico. I have tried them both on TelMex Infintium service and local cable companies. If you cannot access either of those sites, could be your local company blocking them.


Go to their web site and read the warning. I suppose that you have to be in the US in order to OPEN an account. I'll bet that is what you did.


----------



## chicois8

How much does it cost per min. to call the USA from Mexico???


----------



## tcreek

joaquinx said:


> Go to their web site and read the warning. I suppose that you have to be in the US in order to OPEN an account. I'll bet that is what you did.


For GV, it does not say any such thing. And for callclicker.com, there no account to open.


----------



## tcreek

chicois8 said:


> How much does it cost per min. to call the USA from Mexico???


with callclicker.com, it is free


----------



## chicois8

Sorry, I was asking about Magic Jack..........








chicois8 said:


> How much does it cost per min. to call the USA from Mexico???


----------



## tcreek

It should be the same for any of their calling plans.


----------



## pappabee

*MagicJack*



NORM123 said:


> I don't own stock, wish I did, but this is a MUST for anyone from U.S. or Canada moving/visiting Mex. About the size of a zippo lighter, plugs into your computer, costs about $30 a yr. When you plug it in you get your phone number and you now have unlimited ph calls to anywhere in U.S. or Canada for FREE! It also has a built in answering machine. As they say about American Express, don't leave home without it!!



We purchased Magic Jack when we were back in the States to help reduce costs. At $20.00 per year (about $16.00 if you purchase 5 years at a time) it's a lot better than $45.00 per month for a land line. Since moving to Ajijic in May we have used it to communicate with the States and they call us all the time. The cost is the same either way. $0.00 above the yearly charge. There were a lot of comments that it didn't give you a good connection, we have not found that to be the case. In other words, it works great and is the least costly replacement for a land line that I know. The pop-up gives me who has called and the amount of time I've spent with them. It also gives me a record if I called someone in the States and they claim that I never spoke to them. Great to help get some of these "I don't know what you're talking about" off my case.


----------



## joaquinx

call clicker site says: * Sorry, only calls originating from the US at this time.*

google voice site says: *
Google Voice is not available in your country.
Thanks for visiting Google Voice. We're not yet open for users outside the US, but are planning to expand our service to additional countries in the future. *


----------



## Salto_jorge

We use vonage, the computer does not have to be on. Free calls to the US, free calls to mexico land lines, venezuela plus free calls to india and china.

Once tried to use skype and the system ued my IP address to determine that I was in Mexico and I had to purchase skype credits.

You can get a cheap VPN to a US city. Then when you get on your computer connect to the VPN and snoopers see the IP address for the VPN and think that you are in the us.


----------



## joaquinx

Salto_jorge said:


> We use vonage,


How much is Vonage a month???


----------



## conklinwh

We use Skype for computer to computer because of video, no charge and no problem calling US from Mexico or vice versa. For to/from US land lines we use Magicjack with US number, $40 for adapter+1st year, $20/year after that. Both work great now that we have multiple MB service.


----------



## tanderson0o

With all of the taxes, Vonage is around $40.00 per month.


----------



## Reinventwen

f3drivr said:


> I have recently read some positive reviews for another device called the Nettalk Duo. It is similar to a Magicjack but you also have the option to connect it directly to a router so you don't need to have a computer running all the time to use it. It costs $70 to buy including the first year of service and $30/year after that. I just placed an order for one so if anybody is interested I can post a review here once I have tried it out.


I would be interested in your review when you have used it for a bit.


----------



## Reinventwen

*f3drivr - Nettalk Duo*



f3drivr said:


> I have recently read some positive reviews for another device called the Nettalk Duo. It is similar to a Magicjack but you also have the option to connect it directly to a router so you don't need to have a computer running all the time to use it. It costs $70 to buy including the first year of service and $30/year after that. I just placed an order for one so if anybody is interested I can post a review here once I have tried it out.


I checked this out on the internet at a few different sites but nowhere could I find anything that said it would be free in Mexico. All the free calls are WITHIN U.S. and Canada. Do you have any info to the contrary? The service sounds better than anything else if it works from Mexico to Canada.


----------



## telcoman

Reinventwen said:


> I checked this out on the internet at a few different sites but nowhere could I find anything that said it would be free in Mexico. All the free calls are WITHIN U.S. and Canada. Do you have any info to the contrary? The service sounds better than anything else if it works from Mexico to Canada.


It is free from anywhere to a US or Canadian number. The magicjack does not know you if you are in Mexico or Timbuktu. If you called the store across the street in mexico from it, it would be long distance. You will have your Canadian or US number working in Mexico. It is nice when the carpet cleaners call to say they are in your neighbourhood. I usuallly sign up on the spot and then give them directions to drive 3000 miles to clean my RV carpet.


----------



## f3drivr

*Nettalk*



Reinventwen said:


> I checked this out on the internet at a few different sites but nowhere could I find anything that said it would be free in Mexico. All the free calls are WITHIN U.S. and Canada. Do you have any info to the contrary? The service sounds better than anything else if it works from Mexico to Canada.


Yes it is free, here is a copy/paste from the website:

Ultra-Low Cost International Calling
What it is:
Enjoy very competitive international calling. Click here to view our international rates. Calls from the DUO to the USA and Canada are always free when you travel internationally with your netTALK DUO. 

I have had the Nettalk Duo for about a month. The sound quality is better than MagicJack but not as good as Vonage. It was plug and play connecting directly to the router but there were some driver issues getting it to work through USB.


----------



## Reinventwen

thanks for links r3driver.


----------



## Reinventwen

*netTALK DUO*



f3drivr said:


> Yes it is free, here is a copy/paste from the website:
> 
> Calls from the DUO to the USA and Canada are always free when you travel internationally with your netTALK DUO.
> [/url]


Are the calls free in BOTH directions? To and from Canada (or US)


----------



## f3drivr

Reinventwen said:


> Are the calls free in BOTH directions? To and from Canada (or US)


If you are calling a Canada or US number the call will be free no matter where you are located. When they refer to international calls they are talking about calls to countries other than US/Canada. When you register the device you will choose a US phone number (No Canada numbers available). When somebody calls you at that number they will dial that number and be charged accordingly. So if somebody in Canada has a long distance plan with free calling to the US then it is a free call for them. 

Another good option for Canadians is (Advertising-URL removed) 
You can get a free number from almost any major city in Canada and free calls to most major canadian cities. Calls to cities in Canada not on the list and calls to the US are long distance. The service is completely free if you use thier softphone on your PC but if you want it to work on a regular telephone you have to pay a $50 one time fee then is is free for as long as the company stays in business.


----------



## Reinventwen

So, ultimately it means one has to have a cell phone too. How else do you make local calls?


----------



## telcoman

> When you register the device you will choose a US phone number (No Canada numbers available).


They do have Canadian numbers for most cities in Canada. I have a Vancouver number on mine. people don;t buy them to make local calls in Mexico they buy them so they can make a local call back home or vice versa. London Drugs sell them in BC.


----------



## f3drivr

telcoman said:


> They do have Canadian numbers for most cities in Canada. I have a Vancouver number on mine. people don;t buy them to make local calls in Mexico they buy them so they can make a local call back home or vice versa. London Drugs sell them in BC.


Yes, MagicJack now has Canadian Numbers but we are talking about the Nettalk Duo. It is similar to the MagicJack but no need to leave computer running 24./7 and no Canadian Numbers.


----------



## f3drivr

Reinventwen said:


> So, ultimately it means one has to have a cell phone too. How else do you make local calls?


We have two Mexican Cell phones, one through Telcel and the other through movistar. We try not to use them because they are expensive ( around 4 pesos a minute to call another local cellphone and around 7 pesos to call a local landline. These are prepaid phones, with a plan it might be cheaper but most cell phones in Mexico are prepaid and only the caller pays. When I am in Mexico I use a service called callwithus.com I can call Mexican land lines for around 1.5 cents/min and cell phones for around 10 cents. I access the service by calling a Canada or US access number from my VOIP phone. If you think you will be making a lot of local calls you might want to consider getting a Mexican land line. Megacable has packages that get you Cable, High Speed internet and a phone for around 650 pesos a month. They do charge extra for calls to cell phones. You might also want to look at something like Vonage World or AXVoice Unlimited International Plans. You get a US or CDN number and free calls to most countries including Mexico. Axvoice only costs around $20/month. Vonage is more expensive. Both charge for calls to cellphones in Mexico.


----------



## Reinventwen

Thanks F3. I'll have to digest all this. I really wanted to eliminate the $45 monthly expense of a phone but it looks like I'll just be replacing a land line at home with nettalk and an expensive cell.


----------



## f3drivr

Here is another way to get completely free calls to Canada/USA if you are good with computers and don't mind spending some time setting it up.

- Sign up for Google voice Account, if you are outside of the US use Hotspotshield to mask your ip address for signup

- Sign up for free account at iptel.org

- sign up for free Washington state telephone number at ipkall.com Set number to forward to iptel sip account

- enter sip info for iptel account into any sip client. It could be a softphone on your PC like xlite, an SIP iphone app to make calls over WiFi on an iphone which I currently have set up or you could use an ATA to connect a regular telephone

- try to register your ipkall number with your google voice account. There is a good chance that the number is already linked to somebody elses google voice account and it will not work in which case you will have to delete the ipkall account and sign up again. You might have to do this several times before you get a number that can be registered with Google voice

Once the number is verified you can now set google voice to forward all calls to the ipkall number. When somebody calls the ipkall number or your google voice number your phone will ring. To place a call you will have to log into your google voice account to initiate the call or you could use a google voice dialer app like gvdialer. There are also google voice dialer apps for the iphone/ipod touch which could be used to place calls.

If you are using an ATA you can now receive calls without turning on your computer. You would still need to turn on the computer to access google voice to place calls or use an iphone/ipod to initiate the call. As soon as you place the call your phone connected to your ATA will start ringing, when you pick it up google voice will connect you to any number in Canada/US completely free.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Since the discussion has gone beyond Magic Jack, I have changed the thread title to VOIP.
You may mention the company or service you use, but please don't post URL links. Readers may look them up, if interested.
Thanks

For those of you who are looking for economy, and can live without a cell phone or VOIP, we pay Telmex only $398 pesos per month for both telephone service (with 100 minutes free long distance in country) and basic DSL internet service. It works for us.


----------



## Reinventwen

muy complicado, but thanks anyway F3drivr.

RVgringo - you may have solved my problems.


----------



## tanderson0o

I have used both MagicJack and Vonage, and prefer Vonage. I have had several instances with MagicJack where calls were dropped, audio didn't function correctly, etc. For an extra $5.00 a month, Vonage lets me have an incoming phone number in MX that is a local call for all my friends in DF and is forwarded to my Vonage phone wherever I may be. Vonage is certainly more expensive, but the reliability factor (as I use it for business calls) is certainly well worth the cost.


----------



## Reinventwen

You know, I really thought I had figured out what to do when I got there: I'd have my Majic Jack with a Canadian phone number and an internet connection and life would be wonderful. Now I'm reading all kinds of reports about MJ, both good and bad. Then there's Nettalk; but neither of these options allows for local calling. So now I'm faced with having a land line and I really did not want the expense of a cellphone too!!! I was thinking if I got the landline as RVGringo suggests, I could use google talk to chat with family here in Canada (we use it now, between Toronto and New Brunswick) but it sounds like gc is not available in Mexico. So then there's Skype, and Skype credits, and Skype mobile... So much to figure out. I don't even understand how skype mobile works.

We want to decide on the phones here so that if we do go with an MJ or Skype we'd have a Canadian phone number and could start using it right away. Vonage is too expensive for personal use. Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## f3drivr

Reinventwen said:


> You know, I really thought I had figured out what to do when I got there: I'd have my Majic Jack with a Canadian phone number and an internet connection and life would be wonderful. Now I'm reading all kinds of reports about MJ, both good and bad. Then there's Nettalk; but neither of these options allows for local calling. So now I'm faced with having a land line and I really did not want the expense of a cellphone too!!! I was thinking if I got the landline as RVGringo suggests, I could use google talk to chat with family here in Canada (we use it now, between Toronto and New Brunswick) but it sounds like gc is not available in Mexico. So then there's Skype, and Skype credits, and Skype mobile... So much to figure out. I don't even understand how skype mobile works.
> 
> We want to decide on the phones here so that if we do go with an MJ or Skype we'd have a Canadian phone number and could start using it right away. Vonage is too expensive for personal use. Is there a doctor in the house?


If you really want a Canadian number you should look at the freephoneline.ca option. Then you would have a local Canadian number for incoming calls and free calls to most cities in Canada with no monthly fee. There is another company called talkit.ca that gives you a Canadian number with free calling to all of canada for $60/year but I ruled it out for the high start up cost (Around $170) and the need to purchase at ata that cannot be used with any other provider.

For your local phone in mexico you need to keep in mind that unlike here there is a difference between cellphones and landlines. It is expensive to call cell phones from land lines and vice versa. Having a cell phone in mexico can get very expensive. You can get a land line through telmex or the cable company with unlimited calls to other land lines but you will still be paying if you call cell phones. When we move to Mexico fulltime we will do away with the cellphones since we will be on a limited budget, get the phone/cable/internet package from Megacable for $650 pesos/month and use VOIP for calls to canada and USA.


----------



## Reinventwen

*Thanks everyone.*



f3drivr said:


> For your local phone in mexico you need to keep in mind that unlike here there is a difference between cellphones and landlines. It is expensive to call cell phones from land lines and vice versa. Having a cell phone in mexico can get very expensive. You can get a land line through telmex or the cable company with unlimited calls to other land lines but you will still be paying if you call cell phones. When we move to Mexico fulltime we will do away with the cellphones since we will be on a limited budget, get the phone/cable/internet package from Megacable for $650 pesos/month and use VOIP for calls to canada and USA.


Thanks f3. We are moving to Mexico fulltime and will also be on a limited budget and that's why I've been so overly concerned, some would say, about the phones and the cellphones. If we can live w/o cells, we will do so gladly.

The Megacable rate of $650 is higher than RVGringo's Telmex at $398. Oh, I see he doesn't get cable with that, just DSL and phone.

I hope the DSL is fast because we download tv torrents alot.


----------



## telcoman

Telmex DSL is fast. The VOIP quality over it is excellent. I have not tried MJ there yet, I only got one this year when Telus dropped VOIP. However I am using it no problem on Telus DSL plugged into my laptop which is connected via wireless. The rate determining factor with MJ appears to be how much USB resources you are using on your PC. If it is the only USB device, it works well. If you are sharing it with other USB devices, it does not. That is why it works so much better in my laptop than it does in my desktop PC, which has printers, mice, external hard drives all competing for USB resources.>


----------



## f3drivr

The telmex DSL for 389 pesos with phone is 1 MBPS. the Megacable package for 650 is 2 MBPS. You can also get 4 MBPS or 10 MBPS if you are willing to pay more.


----------



## pappabee

A few suggestions. First be very careful of what type of phone you want to use with MJ. The trick is that the phone must supply it's own power to the ringer. Most direct line phones do but the cordless ones are the problem. I had to try 5 different types and brands to find one that would ring. MJ is getting much more popular so that the tech service knows the problem. The phone we found was VTECH and not all of theirs work but their techs knew which would. 

As far as hooking MJ to a computer the trick is to hook it directly to the USB port. Most of the rest of your hookups can use a multiple adaptor and should work fine. I have two printers, one scanner and a back up hard drive all using the adaptor and all work fine.

I guess the bottom line is to pick the service that gives you the best value. We use MJ for calls to and from the States. For that $16.00 a year is great. 

I it drops a call (which it hasn't done since we moved down here) so what, we can redial the number.


----------



## telcoman

> The trick is that the phone must supply it's own power to the ringer.


I am a retired telephone company tech.

I will have to check that. In the old days ringers were mechanical and drew a lot of power, most modern phones draw very little current, although ringing voltage is 90V. I have to check the simple phone I take to mexico with me. Right now I have it hooked to a cordless. I suspect if there is an issue it can be solved by using a powered USB hub.


----------



## telcoman

OK, I just tested it, it works fine with a plain old phone as long as it has an electronic ringer which nearly every phone you buy nowadays has. If you have an old 60's style phone with an actual bell, no it will not work.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'll have to remind all you young whippersnappers that my first phone was a cell phone; two dry cells inside a wooden box with a crank on the side, shared by four other families on our line. We've also lived in countries without phone service or TV and in island locations with no communication, except by boat. Why do you all worry so much? Life was quieter and there were only 1/3 as many people. We wrote letters and waited. If in a hurry, we sent a telegram......and still waited.


----------



## telcoman

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## f3drivr

I came across another option for free calls to/from the US (not Canada). If you sign up for an account at Whistle Phone you get a US number and unlimited free calls to and from the US, you just have to listen to a 15 second commercial on outgoing calls. You have to install the softphone to get the account, once the account is set up you can enter your username and password into an unlocked ATA (Analog Telephone Adapter), connect it to your router and plug in a regular telephone. No need to turn on your computer to make or receive calls. I have a couple of old Vonage ATA's that I have unlocked, I have already set one up to be used with Whistle Phone and the sound quality is great. I plan on setting up the other one as well and giving them to my Wife's family members in Mexico when we go down in a few weeks so she can call them without any long distance charges.


----------



## telcoman

I have a Siemens ATA from Telus, I am wondering how you managed to "unlock " them.


----------



## f3drivr

The two that I have are both the DLINK VTA-VR. One was new in the package never activated with Vonage and the other is from my Vonage account that I just cancelled last week now that I have my Nettalk Duo which works great by the way. I found some unlocking guides for the VTA-VR online. The procedure was basically to try several passwords that I found online until I found one that got me logged in as a User, doing a factory reset from there, then logging in as support and downgrading the firmware to an earlier version. Then I ran a DOS program called CYT46 which unlocked the device giving me access to log in as Admin. Then I flashed them with a newer "Hacked" version of the firmware to make it easier to configure and prevent it from accidentally being reprovisioned by Vonage. I don't know if it would be possible to unlock the Model that you have but if you were to google "unlock Siemens ATA" you might come across something.


----------



## kcowan

I have used MJ for three years from PV with no problems. We tend to use it in the mornings when line loading is low. Most calls are to Vancouver and Toronto. We use Skype for calling other Skype users. I paid by the year for the first two, expecting MJ to be belly-up by now. Then in June, I signed up for 5 years at $60.

I use a Uniden cordless system with 4 handsets, I also have an AX522 for switching between the MJ and the Telmex landline from any phone.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Vonage can call land lines in mexico for free, I do it all the time.

Can MJ call mexican land lines for free ?


----------



## kcowan

No it is 6 cents a minute anywhere in Mexico. We seldom talk for more than 100 minutes in a month because most of our friends have MJ. Mainly for restaurant reservations or arranging for services.

Many businesses have cell phones so we end up using our cell because it is no extra charge to call a landline.


----------



## f3drivr

I had the Vonage World Plan and my $25/month plan was costing around $40 with taxes and fees. Now I use a service called Callwithus to call landlines for 1.5 cents/min and cellphones for 10.5 cents. It can be used with an ATA, Sip client or call a local access number from MagicJack or other Voip Line. Axvoice offers a world plan similar to vonage for about half the price.


----------



## Salto_jorge

I have the world plan and I have not been charged anything when I call mexican land lines.

If you are being charged for local calls, I suggest that you either change your plan or contact Vonage customer service.

I also have unlimited calling, I average one conference call M,W,F and each one lasts 60 - 90 minutes. (180 - 270 mins a week)




kcowan said:


> No it is 6 cents a minute anywhere in Mexico. We seldom talk for more than 100 minutes in a month because most of our friends have MJ. Mainly for restaurant reservations or arranging for services.


----------



## kcowan

Does Telcel offer par-as-you-go data services?


----------



## chicois8

Last month I got a Tecel Huawei, it is a small gadget you put into a USB port on your computer and it gives you instant access to the internet any where there is a cell signal...it cost 500 pesos per 30 day period, I bought the gadget for 669 pesos (including tax) and I got the first 30 days free...there is no contract so I can let it lapse while out of the country and reinstate it when I return...


----------



## kcowan

chicois8 said:


> ...there is no contract so I can let it lapse while out of the country and reinstate it when I return...


Can you retain the service if you add money after the service has lapsed by more than 6 months?


----------



## kcowan

fordmexico said:


> Its best to checkout the Telcel site.
> Banda Ancha Telcel


It looks like the 499 pesos/3GB/30 days is the best plan for a regular user.

Thanks for the link. Google let me down in this one.


----------



## Krogl

RVGRINGO said:


> I'll have to remind all you young whippersnappers that my first phone was a cell phone; two dry cells inside a wooden box with a crank on the side, shared by four other families on our line. We've also lived in countries without phone service or TV and in island locations with no communication, except by boat. Why do you all worry so much? Life was quieter and there were only 1/3 as many people. We wrote letters and waited. If in a hurry, we sent a telegram......and still waited.


Way to funny to not comment. Cell phone in a wooden box... great description!

:clap2:


----------



## Artster

tomr said:


> I agree. Have lived in Mx for 6 months and it has been our life line to the U.S. Only complaint, is we cannot dial (907) area code - Alaska, but that area code can call us. Great product!


I've used Vonage for several years and love it. Yes, it's not the cheapest however, I have it set up in my business and use it just like a regular phone in the USA/Canada. Heck, I even have an 800 number setup on it! I did have to set it up in the USA and then bring it down with me but after that, it's been very smooth and reliable.


----------



## joaquinx

kcowan said:


> It looks like the 499 pesos/3GB/30 days is the best plan for a regular user.


It is the best bargain. Currently, Telcel is giving 6GB on this 30 day purchase, but I don't know if it is permanent or a limited time promotion.


----------



## telcoman

Having good luck with my magicjack. i am also using ATT Go Phone with a US number as a cell 25 cents a minute. It uses the Telcel network


----------



## Snoopy1Can

*Norm, how do you get one?*



NORM123 said:


> I don't own stock, wish I did, but this is a MUST for anyone from U.S. or Canada moving/visiting Mex. About the size of a zippo lighter, plugs into your computer, costs about $30 a yr. When you plug it in you get your phone number and you now have unlimited ph calls to anywhere in U.S. or Canada for FREE! It also has a built in answering machine. As they say about American Express, don't leave home without it!!


How do I get one?


----------



## kcowan

jim lofton said:


> How do I get one?


magicJack


----------



## sailorsloopy

Yes, I would be interested in what you experience with this alternative Voip device. I'm using magicJack now and have to keep the computer running 24/7 which isn't something I like doing. Thanks.


----------



## Reinventwen

sailorsloopy said:


> Yes, I would be interested in what you experience with this alternative Voip device. I'm using magicJack now and have to keep the computer running 24/7 which isn't something I like doing. Thanks.


Which alternative are you referring to - if its the Nettalk Duo, then F3Driver has one and is quite happy with it. He says its now available at WalMart! Probably costs more now though.


----------



## yucatanrob

*Magic Jack ??*

Hi if your talking about magic jack I found it unreliable. I have a 6 G wireless internet provider and magic jack would drop the calls.

I have used Magic jack, Vonage and Skype. Skype makes the others look like toys. Plus the monthly Vonage bills are totally crazy. How does $ 29 usd become $ 149 usd , I haven't called Mars lately !!!

The Vonage modem is a pain in the trousers and needs to be rebooted frequently.

Until I used it I was afraid of the learning curve with Skype but it turned out to be easy. 

Whether I am in Thailand, San Diego or Cancun it ALWAYS works GREAT !!!!


----------



## Beto

*Callcentric*

Hi, I think this is my first post. (Either that or I had to re-register because of not noting my info.) But I have gotten so much from these forums! Time I contributed now that we are settled in (moved to Rosarito).

I spent a lot of time reading reviews and posts about VoIP services and the most positive comments were about CallCentric. The prices are better than most of the competition. Even Skype (except, of course free Skype to Skype).

And you can turn off the computer and use a regular phone. You use a thing called an ATA device that plugs into the router. You can get these for around $35 and the instructions are pretty straightforward but involve going through some computer steps. 

There are oodles of VoIP services and you can spend all day reading about them and people's reactions and horror stories. Just how you want to spend your time, right?

We're using MultiCable in Rosarito. At 2 MB we were having problems with Skype and CallCentric on some outgoing calls (breaking up). But at 4 MB so far so good. But remember that upload (outgoing) speeds are much slower than advertised. I could hear the caller fine, but they would say I was having phonus interruptus.


----------



## joaquinx

f3drivr said:


> I know this is an old thread but there is a new desktop application called KNCTR just launched today that lets users make unlimited free telephone calls to North America from your PC. I just downloaded and tested it and it works great, just like Skype but free.


A link to their site would be nice.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Can you call land lines or cell phones ?

If yes what is the rate ?


I have used skype to skype without an issue, but you need to pay extra fees to call outside their network (cell or land lines) and then international calls are even more.



PS: vonage is great to call the USA and foreign countries and does not require a computer. magicJack is good for calls the USA, but requires connection to a powered on computer (bad). I have both of them and use both of them just in case some country is blocking the required ports.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Looks like some kind of "softPhone". 
Can you have the phone without all the other junk that the web site mentions ?


----------



## sparks55

*Cell phones*

I have been reading some of the posts on phone service. I would like to know what you can do when you are traveling. I have been doing some research. Several people have told me that you can get a GSM phone and purchase a mexican sim card that comes with a local number . My cell phone service offers a international plan, but it is only cheap to landlines. I don't think many people have those anymore. I am a little familiar with Skype. I have been using it to video chat with a friend in Brazil. When my husband goes into Mexico I would like him to be able to stay in touch with me in the US and to be able to call our friends in Tapachula.


----------



## pappabee

FYI I've used MJ here and in the states for years. Yes when the internet is slow MJ drops calls but that happens very seldom. MJ now has a unit that can be used when the computer is off. I haven't used it but it's got some good reviews.


----------



## Salto_jorge

For some reason I collect and use VOIP  systems.

cuphone (purchased by MJ parent company), no longer works
Linksys SIP open wifi portable phone
Vonage
Magic Jack
Magic Jack Plus (new one)
Skype

I prefer Vonage when it comes to calling land lines and some cell systems in other countries from any country. A computer is not required.

Second is the new MagicJack Plus, a computer is required for setup and not after that. Downfall is only calls to and from the US are free. (Never tried canada).

Third is Skype to skype calls if one must have a computer turned on.

Fourth is old MagicJack, with computer limitations and limited calling area

Fifth is the LinkSys SIP phone, it only works on open WIFI and I have a purchase time for the SIP endpoint in europe.


----------



## pappabee

Something that you need to remember with a VOIP like MJ. My MJ phone number is one in Austin so even though I'm in Mexico I can call anyone in the States and they can call me. I've tried Canada but haven't phoned anyone who was home so I don't know if it will connect. 

For $17.00 US per year and free calling anywhere to and from the US I'll put up with a few disconnects. MJ also has caller ID and voice mail so it does all that I really need. AND, I can't beat the price.


----------



## conklinwh

There is a new Magicjack device that works independently of the computer and works fine. Setup does require a computer and yes it would work that way similar to the original Magicjack. After setup, the new Magicjack Plus plugs into a wall outlet and has ports for ethernet cable from our router and a phone. It cost us $39 in the US including the 1st year and then goes to about $20/year. Worked great in the US and pretty well in Mexico. I say pretty well because we are on a Microwave connection and even though we pay for "up to 3M" there has been some blips. Only problem here is that the rechargeable batteries in the walk around handdsets aren't recharging and we are scrambling to get replacements.
We also use Skype but only for Skype to Skype video calls.
We found out in trip back to the US that our mobile provider, ATT, has a Viva Mexico plan that is only $15/month for two phones more than our US plan. When in the US we have all the normal services plus free calls to Mexico. When in Mexico, we can call anywhere in the US for free plus anywhere in Mexico for free. Only drawback is that someone in Mexico must call our US number to get us so we carry a fee Mexico cell phone for those calls and then call back on our cell. So far so good!


----------



## telcoman

People might want to consider the Magicjack plus. This is a new device that allows you to hook directly into your router instead. This means it is not subject to sharing USB resources, so the quality should be a lot better.


----------



## monica40

If you have an Ipad you can upload the MagicJack APP...works much better than on my laptop here lakeside. And much more portable than lugging laptop around, and I have all my books and music )


----------



## telcoman

sparks55 said:


> I have been reading some of the posts on phone service. I would like to know what you can do when you are traveling. I have been doing some research. Several people have told me that you can get a GSM phone and purchase a mexican sim card that comes with a local number . My cell phone service offers a international plan, but it is only cheap to landlines. I don't think many people have those anymore. I am a little familiar with Skype. I have been using it to video chat with a friend in Brazil. When my husband goes into Mexico I would like him to be able to stay in touch with me in the US and to be able to call our friends in Tapachula.


Consider AT&T GoPhone. $14 for the phone at Walmart in the US and preload it with a $25,$50 or $100 card. it will roam on Telcel in Mexico at 25 cents a minute. Since it has a US number, it is easy to call from the US.


----------



## sparks55

*Cell phones*



telcoman said:


> Consider AT&T GoPhone. $14 for the phone at Walmart in the US and preload it with a $25,$50 or $100 card. it will roam on Telcel in Mexico at 25 cents a minute. Since it has a US number, it is easy to call from the US.


That sounds like as grest idea. I am going to call my cell phone provider back and ask again about Mexico price/min for cell phones and compare the price you just gave me. Am I right in assuming that there is no 3G/4G network in mexico. So I wouldn't be able to use my phone to access in internet and my online translator unless I was near a major city.


----------



## conklinwh

Actually both Telcel and Iusacell have 3G networks. They aren't universal but people use them with both phones and routers. We have iPhones and I need be careful to keep data off or otherwise will dump all my email to the phone. We have almost unlimited phone calls here, at least at level we use, but data roaming another story.


----------



## johnmex

Remember...VOIP doesn't work well if you have a bad ISP. Can YOU say Megared?


----------



## DNP

VOIP does require a fast (speedy) Internet connection which many ISPs in Mexico offer at an additional monthly charge, well worth the money in my opinion. (I like speedy connections with or without VOIP).

That said, I would try VOIP at whatever speed you have now, before upgrading to a faster, speedier connection.

I'm a Magicjack user and very happy with it. It's full-featured, voice mail, etc. When you install it and register, you select a telephone number that you will use to make calls and that others can use to call you. (Others don't need MJ to call you, just your number.) My number is in the U.S. and with it I can make and receive calls to and from the U.S., Canada, and Puerto Rico, etc.

I installed mine when I was in the U.S. but you can also install it in Mexico, although if you do that, you may need to pay an additional charge to select a number in the U.S. (US$10.00, I believe). To select a number from another country, I just don't know.

You can also port an existing number, maybe for an additional charge; I don't know that either since I've never done that.

Separately, you can download a Magicjack app from from Apple to your Apple device that allows you to make and receive Magicjack calls on your device. For that to work, your Magicjack "at home" needs to be up and running, and your Apple device must be connected to the Internet too, although not to the same ISP your MJ uses "at home". I've made and received calls on my iPod touch from restaurants and many other public places in Mexico that way, again, provided you have a decent connection.

Anyhow, I'm happy.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## joaquinx

johnmex said:


> Remember...VOIP doesn't work well if you have a bad ISP. Can YOU say Megared?


I've got Megared and Skype works great. It's not Megared, but MegaCable that has problems. Either way, you will have to admit that their customer service is the best. :biggrin1:


----------



## TundraGreen

joaquinx said:


> I've got Megared and Skype works great. It's not Megared, but MegaCable that has problems. Either way, you will have to admit that their customer service is the best. :biggrin1:


I have MegaCable and the only complaint I have about them is that I have to pay for basic cable TV plus internet when all I want is internet. They installed it promptly and neatly when I first got it. I can only remember one time when it went out. It took several tries to get someone to come out to look at it, but the guy who did come was competent and fixed it promptly (the problem was on the pole across the street).


----------



## joaquinx

TundraGreen said:


> I have MegaCable and the only complaint I have about them is that I have to pay for basic cable TV plus internet when all I want is internet.


That's the twist to cable. You can not separate tv service from internet service. If you only want internet, that cable will still carry tv service and cable tv/internet companies aren't going to give it to you for free. This situation is universal - in Mexico, the US, Canada, et al.


----------



## johnmex

My MagicJack works ok, until about 2:30 pm, when all the kiddies drain Megared's bandwidth and tax their servers playing X-box Live. That and the sudden IP blackouts that seem to occur every day lately are the complaints I have with their service. And don't even get me started about their lack of customer service....


----------



## mstevens

joaquinx said:


> That's the twist to cable. You can not separate tv service from internet service. If you only want internet, that cable will still carry tv service and cable tv/internet companies aren't going to give it to you for free. This situation is universal - in Mexico, the US, Canada, et al.


I have internet-only cable service that's much cheaper by itself than when it's bundled with TV or phone service.


----------



## TundraGreen

mstevens said:


> I have internet-only cable service that's much cheaper by itself than when it's bundled with TV or phone service.


Where are you and what company provides internet only cable?


----------



## mstevens

TundraGreen said:


> Where are you and what company provides internet only cable?


It's not going to help anyone here much; I'm in New Hampshire. My point was that the statement that cable internet even in the US always comes bundled with TV or phone is incorrect. For what it's worth, I have Comcast.


----------



## joaquinx

mstevens said:


> It's not going to help anyone here much; I'm in New Hampshire. My point was that the statement that cable internet even in the US always comes bundled with TV or phone is incorrect. For what it's worth, I have Comcast.


If Comcast offers Internet service without subscribing to basic TV service, then the TV service would need a decoder to receive the TV service just like you need a decoder to receive Internet service. If not, then all one would have to do is to split the incoming cable and run a line over to the TV for free service. Basic TV cable is different than an upgrade to a digital TV service, which is what I was writing about. Apparently, Comcast only offers digital service that requires a decoder in order to receive TV.


----------



## TundraGreen

mstevens said:


> It's not going to help anyone here much; I'm in New Hampshire. My point was that the statement that cable internet even in the US always comes bundled with TV or phone is incorrect. For what it's worth, I have Comcast.


So much for that. Everywhere I have lived for the past 10 years (Comcast in Colorado and Megacable in Jalisco) I have paid for cable TV that I neither wanted nor used, just to get internet.


----------



## makaloco

TundraGreen said:


> So much for that. Everywhere I have lived for the past 10 years (Comcast in Colorado and Megacable in Jalisco) I have paid for cable TV that I neither wanted nor used, just to get internet.


That's the beauty of a Telmex package: internet and phone with no TV, plus 100 minutes free per month to the US. Not very helpful for folks who are just traveling, though.


----------



## TundraGreen

makaloco said:


> That's the beauty of a Telmex package: internet and phone with no TV, plus 100 minutes free per month to the US. Not very helpful for folks who are just traveling, though.


I have the same problem with Telmex. I just want internet. I have no interest in a landline telephone.


----------



## pappabee

OK everyone,

Let's get a little technical for a moment. Most homes that have land line phone use a 2pr cable. One pr is needed for the phone the other is used (when needed) for INTERNET or cable. Since the lines are already there the cost to install INTERNET is very little. Part of that cost is boren by the land line phone charges. 

If you have no land line phone installed then the total cost of installing a line to handle the INTERNET must be charged to the INTERNET service (most land line service suppliers would install just INTERNET but use a 2pr line so that they could hook up a phone when requested).

I have never heard of ANY supplier that would install only a 1pr cable for INTERNET service. NOW, those using a dedicated single service line, aka T1 usually use 4pr or if it's a business 25pr.).


----------



## mstevens

pappabee said:


> Let's get a little technical for a moment. Most homes that have land line phone use a 2pr cable. One pr is needed for the phone the other is used (when needed) for INTERNET or cable. Since the lines are already there the cost to install INTERNET is very little. Part of that cost is boren by the land line phone charges.
> 
> If you have no land line phone installed then the total cost of installing a line to handle the INTERNET must be charged to the INTERNET service (most land line service suppliers would install just INTERNET but use a 2pr line so that they could hook up a phone when requested).
> 
> I have never heard of ANY supplier that would install only a 1pr cable for INTERNET service. NOW, those using a dedicated single service line, aka T1 usually use 4pr or if it's a business 25pr.).


As long as we're being technical, "cable", in the sense of the coaxial cable that's the subject when one speaks of "cable" TV or internet service, doesn't have "pairs" in the traditional sense - it has a single central copper wire and a surrounding mesh. Most homes may be wired for phone service, but that's with standard phone wiring, not coaxial cable. 

Phone service can be and is supplied over coaxial cable by what used to referred to as "cable TV" companies, but that's a very new development, is not available everywhere, and it would be a massive stretch to suppose that any significant number of homes have this available at all.

I think you're probably referring to phone wiring in the sense of POTS or DSL, right?

It also sounds as if you are using "cable" to mean subscription wired TV service by whatever means it may be delivered, including DSL.


----------



## mstevens

joaquinx said:


> Apparently, Comcast only offers digital service that requires a decoder in order to receive TV.


I really have no clue, since I neither pay for any sort of TV over cable nor have any interest in finding out. I do strongly suspect it's digital-only.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*thanks*



telcoman said:


> Consider AT&T GoPhone. $14 for the phone at Walmart in the US and preload it with a $25,$50 or $100 card. it will roam on Telcel in Mexico at 25 cents a minute. Since it has a US number, it is easy to call from the US.


Finally something I can understand, I'm not in the tech loop. I will be moving to Mexico in 3weeks and traveling to find the perfect haven. This sounds simple enough. I will be purchasing a new laptop for the trip, any tips in that department? :confused2:


----------



## Beto

*Laptop*

Good luck in your adventure!!! 

Definitely don't buy it in Mexico--better deals are to be had north of the border. Toshiba has some good deals. Windows 7 is nice, unless you have older software that (in some cases) won't work. A lot does, though. 

64 bit sounds like a big deal, but I'm not sure that it will really make a difference for most people in the foreseeable future. 

By the way. Want to rebel against the cost of ink for inkjet printers? Get a low-cost laser, such as an HL-2010 Brother.


----------



## Salto_jorge

I assume that you are talking about the MJ system that requires a computer to be running all the time. The improved "MJ Plus" system does not need a computer and costs about $69.00 dollars a year.

These are good if you never have to call local number if you are out of the states and then states like Alaska.

We have a "MJ Plus" plus and Vonage (no computer required) that costs about $35 dollars a month which can place local calls to many countries. The MJ is our backup and we take it along on trips and can call home when we want.

Which one is better for you depends on local calls and your cell phones.

============================

When it comes to computers, I have always liked a desktop. A desktop is easier to upgrade and change out components and power supplies. Poorly conditioned power is hard on power supplies. 

If you get a laptop, think about getting a spare external power adapter when you purchase the computer. One never knows when the stock one will go out and many after market ones can have their own issues. I lost the Mother Board in a dell D620 when the power adapter died and got very warm.

Selecting a model that is sold in/near your final destination is also a good idea for servicing. The keyboards may be different but 
the internal parts may be the same.

===========

Dry toner printers are excellent in multiple climates and you do not have to worry about the ink drying up. Then again if you think ink costs a lot in the states you should be prepared for the prices where you will be staying.


----------



## ringer

f3drivr said:


> I have recently read some positive reviews for another device called the Nettalk Duo. It is similar to a Magicjack but you also have the option to connect it directly to a router so you don't need to have a computer running all the time to use it. It costs $70 to buy including the first year of service and $30/year after that. I just placed an order for one so if anybody is interested I can post a review here once I have tried it out.


So looks like it's been a 'while' since u ordered Nettalk...how does it work for you and have costs changed?

Thanks.


----------



## mickisue1

Salto_jorge said:


> I assume that you are talking about the MJ system that requires a computer to be running all the time. The improved "MJ Plus" system does not need a computer and costs about $69.00 dollars a year.
> 
> These are good if you never have to call local number if you are out of the states and then states like Alaska.


MJ Plus is about $69 for the first year. But that includes the cost of the device.

It may have gone down since I got it last December.

I paid a little over $100 for the device, two years service and $10 worth of international calls. Calling my husband's sister and my daughter (Greece/Italy) on a landline, that $10 gives you 500 minutes--it's 2 cents a minute.


----------



## f3drivr

ringer said:


> So looks like it's been a 'while' since u ordered Nettalk...how does it work for you and have costs changed?
> 
> Thanks.


I am very happy with the Nettalk Duo. The price is now $50 with free shipping on amazon which includes the first year of service and $30/year after that. They are now offering Canadian phone numbers for an extra $10/year. If you do want a Canadian Number make sure you buy the Duo in Canada which costs $60 on amazon.ca. I purchases my first Duo in the US and tried to switch to a Canadian Number when they started offering it but was told that I would have to purchase a new Device in Canada which I did after my first year expired. 
It is also worth mentioning that they have a limit of 3000 minutes a month but I have never come close to exceeding it. 
They also have a new wifi version of the Duo but I have not tried it.


----------



## Florida Ron

Anyone have experience with FaceTime on th IPad. I used it ti video/talk to Florida from PV and it worked fine.


----------



## DNP

Florida Ron said:


> Anyone have experience with FaceTime on th IPad. I used it ti video/talk to Florida from PV and it worked fine.


My experience has been that few people use it. I use Skype instead and it works great too. I believe that Facebook requires an Apple device at both ends, whereas Skype doesn't. Skype can also be used on a Mac or PC.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Belizegirl

Florida Ron said:


> Anyone have experience with FaceTime on th IPad. I used it ti video/talk to Florida from PV and it worked fine.


I use FaceTime all the time on my iPad. I love it!


----------

